# Konica 750 IR film developing



## mrw (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a supply of Ilfotec DDX film developer I want to use to develop Konica 750 IR Film. I've been unable to get any technical data on developing time for this film. Has anyone tried developing Konica with this developer? I tried my first go around at 9 1/2 minutes (20 degrees C) with fair results but would rather have some advice before I develop any more rolls.


----------



## terri (Jan 27, 2006)

Not that developer, no. My husband shot a lot of the stuff and ended up being satisfied with D76, probably 1:1.

You could check around here and see if you get additional info. Always a good source. 

Good luck with it!


----------

